# Growth Spurts?



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

So, I'm just wondering about growth spurts.. My two seem to be hitting another one at the same time (they're about two weeks apart) right now and have within the last couple days started feeling skinnier. They got dewormed two weeks ago with Dectomax injectable dewormer and put on some great weight very quickly along with energy. It's supposed to protect for at least 21 days...Their faces are changing too, looking more mature. Do you notice a big growth spurt at around 9-10 months old? Is it normal for them to seem a little skinny during the fast growth? Should I increase their alfalfa/goat ration/grain mix? They're maxed out on hay.

Thanks!!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

yes it's a normal age for a growth spurt. And yes, you need to add a) more energy and b) more protein and c) maybe even more minerals: calcium, phosphorus are needed for bone growth.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You should definitely add more calories during growth spurts. They need more of everything including minerals. If they are losing weight and they have just been wormed they are just needing more calories right now. From about 8 months to two 1/2 years they will have many growth spurts and will need feed regulated to each of them.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Great! Thank you. I got some calf manna vitamin/mineral supplement in a powdery kind of form and I've upped their caloric intake with their corn/oats goat ration and sweet feed. 

Does anyone know how often a goat has growth spurts and how long they last? I'm just curious. =)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There's not way of tellingwhat any individual goat will do. Around 1 year, a year and a half and 2 1/2 seem to be the biggest ones. The two year old one is usually the biggest and fastest.


----------

